
Ask HN: Open source webpage snapshot software - needhelpplease
I&#x27;m developing a web application. For one of its features, it needs the ability to take a screen shot of a web page given a URL. Are there any open source components I can use to assemble a solution? Any help much appreciated!<p>PS: I&#x27;ve looked at services such as url2png.com but they are too expensive for what I have in mind.
======
moondev
Found a phantomjs docker image for this here:
[https://github.com/ubermuda/docker-
screenshot](https://github.com/ubermuda/docker-screenshot)

docker run --rm -v (pwd):/srv ubermuda/screenshot
[http://www.espn.com/](http://www.espn.com/) espn.png 1920px

espn.png will now be in the current directory with 1920px width

[http://imgur.com/a/EYh7m](http://imgur.com/a/EYh7m)

~~~
needhelpplease
Thank you moondev, that is really helpful!

------
kevinsimper
You can also use wkhtmltoimage, it's simpler than Phantom

[https://github.com/kevinsimper/wkhtmltoimage-
docker](https://github.com/kevinsimper/wkhtmltoimage-docker)

